# 

## Nastya85

.         2010     ,   2009 ,    ,   ,   50%  ,  50%     2010    .     ( ),      .. ,     (, . ),   ,            ?    .

----------


## Egregor

> .         2010     ,   2009 ,    ,   ,   50%  ,  50%     2010    .     ( ),      .. ,     (, . ),   ,            ?    .


     ,    .   (   )       .    (    + 14 ,  ),       .

----------


## Nastya85

,     ,    ?        ,         , ...?

----------


## Egregor

> 


  -  ,    14-     .               ,

----------

:Wink: ?
 14001    ?
     ?

----------


## Egregor

> 14001


  ,      



> ?

----------

.
   ? 46? 14001    ,  ?
 ,     ((

----------


## Nastya85

2009  (4-,    25% ),    50% (12000),    ,    (    2      50%   50%).   2010      ,        :
1)    14001;
2)    ,
     ,    ?
    1500  (50%),        ?        ,  50%     3             ?

----------

> ? 46? 14001    ,  ?

----------

Nastya85,
  . 4 . 26     ,                  ,      .
..             .          ,        ,   ,       .

----------

> Nastya85,
>   . 4 . 26     ,                  ,      .
> ..             .          ,        ,   ,       .


,   (4 )    50% (3000),   ?

----------

Nastya85,     3,                   ,                                 - -      . 
      14  ()   ,        ,      .          .
      ,          , ..    ,     , ..   ,   .
       ,  .
        ,         , .., -,     14                  .

----------

> Nastya85,     3,                   ,                                 - -      . 
>       14  ()   ,        ,      .          .
>       ,          , ..    ,     , ..   ,   .
>        ,  .
>         ,         , .., -,     14                  .


     .   ,  ,  ,     .      14,     ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> 2009  (4-,    25% ),    50% (12000),    ,    (    2      50%   50%).   2010      ,        :
> 1)    14001;
> 2)    ,
>      ,    ?
>     1500  (50%),        ?        ,  50%     3             ?


 ,      ,    ,      ?

----------


## Nastya85

:
 .. -        .        :
  ()        ,  .
 ,   +  .
       13001 () -       .
       400 .   ,    .
       400 .    .
  ()       .
       14001 ()-       ,           .
        .
 ,    

    ,    .  :
        .
 ,    -    ,       ,    .
   .

----------


## Egregor

> ,


  :Smilie: 
      ,   -  (     )
  -

----------


## Nastya85

.  ,        !!! 
  2010            .          (  4 -  ).
1.     :

 ..

 ..


.  ______                                                  __     2010.

 	     ,    ..,        .




  ______________________________    ..

    :


   ,   25% 
 ,         .
             .

     ,             -   ?

2.     :                     .
 . :   ,    ,    ,         ,          , ,    ,        ,                ,    . 

   ,      ,    .         ,      ,     ,     .  .

----------


## Egregor

"",   ""  ,   "     ".    .
     ,      .

----------


## Nastya85

> ,      .


   ,     ,  .
     ,   ,     .          ,    ?

----------


## Egregor

> ,     ,  .
>      ,   ,     .          ,    ?


  ?       , (http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=318909)      ,    ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> ,    ,    .


   ,    .        ,             3 .    ,   ,    .

----------


## Egregor

-    .   ,      . -.,          :Smilie:

----------


## Nastya85

> -    .   ,      . -.,


 ,  ( )   ,     .            ,    ,          (         ).          14001, ,           .       ?

----------


## Nastya85

> ,  ( )   ,     .            ,    ,          (         ).          14001, ,           .       ?


   ,  :Frown:

----------


## Egregor

> 


    ,      .           .


> ,          (         )


  ""  .       ,   . 14-        ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> ,      .           .


  ,       ,        ,     - 
"  3:
 ,                  05.02.2010 .

:
1.            .
2.             1000   .
     ,           ,        .      ,     .




> ""  .       ,   . 14-        ,    .


   ,    ,         .           (   ,       ),      (      ),             ,       ,                    .    ,       ,       ,        .
   ?         .

----------


## 123123

> :
>  .. -        .        :
>   ()        ,  .
>  ,   +  .
>        13001 () -       .
>        400 .   ,    .
>        400 .    .
>   ()       .
>        14001 ()-       ,           .
> ...


   ,  :
   30.12.2008  ""    "".
...
  . 21   ,     ,        ** . ,         ,   01.07.2009     .

  1   3-        ().     .
        ?
     (     ),        ,    ?
 ,   -    ,    .
    ...


 .       "   " -  "  "            ?

----------


## madgunner

.

    ,   .
  4 ,    25%. 1        .  ,      ,    1      .   -   __  25%  3-  ?
 .

----------

> .
> 
>     ,   .
>   4 ,    25%. 1        .  ,      ,    1      .   -   __  25%  3-  ?
>  .


       ,    1/3 .

----------


## Egregor

> 1/3


,    ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------

-       34%   =)

----------


## u4reditel

. :Smilie: 
    :
  (. ,  . 2008) 4 : , , , ()    25%.  10 ..

     ,       .       . (    ,   ,      ..)

    ,    ""  .          ,       ,     .

----------


## Nastya85

> . .


     ?

----------


## u4reditel

> ?


/    ,    (   :  )

----------

> /    ,    (   :  )


          (   :  , ,  -    ),       (      -           )     ,

----------


## u4reditel

ok, .

----------


## V

?     ?

----------


## SOUTHWEST

, ,      :
   2 , 50 %   , 50 %  ,  ,    ?  :quest:

----------


## Egregor

> 





> 



    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## SOUTHWEST

Egregor, ,       :    +      - 3- ? :Redface:

----------


## KOT-Ckopn

> ?     ?


    ,   .   .   (  )

----------

2               ?

----------


## V

> ,   .   .   (  )


     ?       ,       ,   . ,        .    ?

----------

> ?       ,       ,   . ,        .    ?


       ,   .
..   -   ,   - ,

----------

> 2               ?

----------


## SOUTHWEST

,   , 50 %  , 25  , 25  ,             ,        - 3- !       
  2-  13  14!    ,    !  ,   ,  !   :Cool:            ,      !
 :Cool:

----------

:    2010. 3 : -40%,  - 40%,  - 20%.     . 23.09.2010    . 
 :   ,         .         ?       ,     ?     ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.    .



> ,     ?     ?


,   .

----------

[QUOTE=Leila;52964751].    .

  ?   ,    ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


 .   . 35  .



> ,    ?


.   14001       .

----------

.  -.. 50/50.  20000 .     .               2013 ?

----------


## Geracentre

- 
  -     - 
 .

----------

